# LFTS 10/25



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Getting ready to drive out.
Hoping for some more action today.
Good luck out there!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

East wind yea baby, good luck!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Just rolled out of bed.
Coffee then shower then coffee!!!
Short drive to Monroe County Private Land this morning.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!
This was what I went through yesterday on SLP PUBLIC LAND. All with a climber and gear strapped on my back.
Plus 7am to 7pm in the stand for an all day sit.
Just a little tired and sore this morning lol....I’m NOT getting any younger lol


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm joining, love the east wind as well. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Little snow on the ground here, should be a great morning! Good luck fellas! Let’s see more of this!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Should be another great morning. I'm on my way.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

32* and light west wind here in GT County. Getting a couple real nice bucks on cam just before daylight at the stand I’m going to hunt. My problem lately has been goose hunters who also hunt this farm- not really a problem but they drive into the fields I expect the deer to be coming from so my fear is they’re pushing the deer out of the fields before daylight. Good luck out there this morning all. Shoot straight and stay safe.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good luck, shoot straight & be safe everyone. Sitting in truck ready to head in. I won't have signal when I get back in there. I got just a peek at him yesterday am following a doe. If he takes a little different route today, or she brings him by me, no matter where you're at in this state, you are going to see hear me hollering. If he ain't as big as last year's, he's damn close.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Trying to head out, the battery in my 2018 f250 is dead! Have the charger on it....I'll be rolling soon!

Gt county private today, if this SOB Starts

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> Trying to head out, the battery in my 2018 f250 is dead! Have the charger on it....I'll be rolling soon!
> 
> Gt county private today, if this SOB Starts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How will you return?


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> How will you return?


With a huge buck in tow. Just a few hundred more pounds to push home


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Headed out in northern Oakland on public this morning. Not much action yesterday so, I’m hoping for a little more movement today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

up520 said:


> With a huge buck in tow. Just a few hundred more pounds to push home


That's a good plan! Just glad to hear it was considered...

Blessings all! Get one!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> Trying to head out, the battery in my 2018 f250 is dead! Have the charger on it....I'll be rolling soon!
> 
> Gt county private today, if this SOB Starts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Got it! Roling!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the farm, ready for another crack at the one who gave me the slip last night


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

LabtechLewis said:


> How will you return?


Threw a deep cycle from the garage and a ser of jumpers in my front seat...hope I don't need it. Worst case, I'm 7 miles from home, someone can get me and I'll return with a jump box or something. 

I work in the oul field, junk not starting is as normal as milk with your cheerios.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m up. Chilly mile walk in where I left sticks last night


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Good luck, shoot straight & be safe everyone. Sitting in truck ready to head in. I won't have signal when I get back in there. I got just a peek at him yesterday am following a doe. If he takes a little different route today, or she brings him by me, no matter where you're at in this state, you are going to see hear me hollering. If he ain't as big as last year's, he's damn close.


Good luck Norm and make sure he ain’t only 3.5!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> Threw a deep cycle from the garage and a ser of jumpers in my front seat...hope I don't need it. Worst case, I'm 7 miles from home, someone can get me and I'll return with a jump box or something.
> 
> I work in the oul field, junk not starting is as normal as milk with your cheerios.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just call Matt, although he might not want to get his new Ford dirty. Good luck today.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

LFG!!!!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Got in late. (Lions game). 
Have an eight in front of me that is a little to far away to shoot. Definitely worth using an arrow on. 
congrats to some and good luck to the rest


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Moving early, two does in the field now.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Back after my target buck tonight... Wife offered to sit with the boy so I could fly solo! Spike and a doe so far.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Here we go! Happy hour!
Hope its killer!
<----<<<


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Two bucks 200 yards out in a field pushing a doe right to me. Can easily see one rack with the naked eye hope he is a hog


----------



## flipper1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Some great people on here to offer the use of a bow. I had mine stole. Out of the back of my truck when I was 16 while tracking my deer. Probly one of the neighbors. The local sport shop gave me a great deal on a new one


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Namrock said:


> Haven't went back & read all the posts for today's LFTS, I'm sure congratulations are in order but I haven't looked & I probably ain't going to today. So if you shot a deer great job & congratulations. I have been more pissed today than I can ever remember being. I made a post on here this morning sitting in the truck getting ready to head in after a great buck I had spotted yesterday morning bumping a doe. Once I finished getting dressed & was ready to walk back, I went around the other side of the truck to get my bow & head in. And It wasn't there, it wasn't where I put yesterday evening. At some point in the middle of the night some jackass with a death wish stole my bow out of my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. I live in the middle of nowhere on a country road and no I have never locked my vehicle while parked at my house. That part is my fault and it won't happen again. Yes I've contacted the sheriff's office & made a report. So guess I'll get to the archery shop this week & spend some money I really shouldn't be. Because I can't not bow hunt now, it's go time. Tried to calm down before I posted this so thanks for letting me vent. But I'd really REALLY LOVE to have 5 minutes alone with you scumbag. I'll join you guys next time I'm able to. Shoot Straight


Usually criminals are stupid enough to come back again. Leave a camera out and a few bear traps concealed. Should be able to track by the blood after the screaming stops.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Live for the side of the road haha. Today was clean up the leaves day. Love my big Maple filled front yard but oh man the leaves. Did take a break midday and scouted a new piece of permission land. Wonderful lady who owns a very think 25 acre woods behind us gave my son and I permission to bow hunt. So I took a couple hours to put some posted signs up, scouted and hung a stand. GL all!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Slats said:


> View attachment 592897
> View attachment 592895
> View attachment 592893
> Shot this buck last night around 6:15. Shot was a little back so I waited until this am to search for him. Liver/stomach hit. Ended up going about 500yds.


Dandy. Nice recovery.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

My two visitors finally wondered off. Now someone is doing some target practice not too far to my south. Hopefully it at least drives something my way.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Rain moving in. I'm done. 
Joe out!
<----<<<


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Just let a 90” eight pt. go. Broadside at 30yds. 
Pretty rack.


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Chalk it up to being new around here...but what does LFTS stand for, please??? Seems it's those going hunting, but I'm at a loss for making out the acronym. My only guess is leaving for tree stand.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Pretty sure it was this guy.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Live from the stand


----------



## JS714 (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

JS714 said:


> Chalk it up to being new around here...but what does LFTS stand for, please??? Seems it's those going hunting, but I'm at a loss for making out the acronym. My only guess is leaving for tree stand.


*L*ive *F*rom *T*he *S*tand


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

bowhunter426 said:


> Not a lot happening this morning. Not sure what is going on here. Been dead on this property all season.
> View attachment 592669


You jinxed us both talking about trackers. Say you were just kidding so we can get back to our regularly scheduled programming.


Namrock said:


> Haven't went back & read all the posts for today's LFTS, I'm sure congratulations are in order but I haven't looked & I probably ain't going to today. So if you shot a deer great job & congratulations. I have been more pissed today than I can ever remember being. I made a post on here this morning sitting in the truck getting ready to head in after a great buck I had spotted yesterday morning bumping a doe. Once I finished getting dressed & was ready to walk back, I went around the other side of the truck to get my bow & head in. And It wasn't there, it wasn't where I put yesterday evening. At some point in the middle of the night some jackass with a death wish stole my bow out of my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. I live in the middle of nowhere on a country road and no I have never locked my vehicle while parked at my house. That part is my fault and it won't happen again. Yes I've contacted the sheriff's office & made a report. So guess I'll get to the archery shop this week & spend some money I really shouldn't be. Because I can't not bow hunt now, it's go time. Tried to calm down before I posted this so thanks for letting me vent. But I'd really REALLY LOVE to have 5 minutes alone with you scumbag. I'll join you guys next time I'm able to. Shoot Straight


That is a certifiable kick in the balls.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> WOW is all I can think of, except I don’t think you’d need 5 whole minutes.


So sorry I hope for a Mirical and you find the scum bag.i think anyone caught stealing shoul get at least a year in jail not just a slap on wrist


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Haven't went back & read all the posts for today's LFTS, I'm sure congratulations are in order but I haven't looked & I probably ain't going to today. So if you shot a deer great job & congratulations. I have been more pissed today than I can ever remember being. I made a post on here this morning sitting in the truck getting ready to head in after a great buck I had spotted yesterday morning bumping a doe. Once I finished getting dressed & was ready to walk back, I went around the other side of the truck to get my bow & head in. And It wasn't there, it wasn't where I put yesterday evening. At some point in the middle of the night some jackass with a death wish stole my bow out of my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. I live in the middle of nowhere on a country road and no I have never locked my vehicle while parked at my house. That part is my fault and it won't happen again. Yes I've contacted the sheriff's office & made a report. So guess I'll get to the archery shop this week & spend some money I really shouldn't be. Because I can't not bow hunt now, it's go time. Tried to calm down before I posted this so thanks for letting me vent. But I'd really REALLY LOVE to have 5 minutes alone with you scumbag. I'll join you guys next time I'm able to. Shoot Straight


that just plain blows brother.... fricking sticky finger jack wagons... I don’t have a bow for you to use but I might know a guy or two that would be willing to take an A&B misd charge tuning the guy up for a case of beer... if you find out who it is... just saying...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Namrock said:


> Haven't went back & read all the posts for today's LFTS, I'm sure congratulations are in order but I haven't looked & I probably ain't going to today. So if you shot a deer great job & congratulations. I have been more pissed today than I can ever remember being. I made a post on here this morning sitting in the truck getting ready to head in after a great buck I had spotted yesterday morning bumping a doe. Once I finished getting dressed & was ready to walk back, I went around the other side of the truck to get my bow & head in. And It wasn't there, it wasn't where I put yesterday evening. At some point in the middle of the night some jackass with a death wish stole my bow out of my truck, while it was parked in my driveway. I live in the middle of nowhere on a country road and no I have never locked my vehicle while parked at my house. That part is my fault and it won't happen again. Yes I've contacted the sheriff's office & made a report. So guess I'll get to the archery shop this week & spend some money I really shouldn't be. Because I can't not bow hunt now, it's go time. Tried to calm down before I posted this so thanks for letting me vent. But I'd really REALLY LOVE to have 5 minutes alone with you scumbag. I'll join you guys next time I'm able to. Shoot Straight



Norm I have that diamond marquise, it's a shooter man ! Can have it. Already to rock, take it and kill something... 
I'd like to get ahold of the guy after you !! 
I was a god awful bad kid as far as trouble but that's one thing I'm glad I can say. WAS NEVER a thieving scum bag !!! 

CONGRATS too all that scored


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Whopper 24 said:


> I’m a Hillsdale county hunter as well... not seeing much at all these days.... did we have EHD hit and not know it?


Windmill construction crews cross crossing through Hillsdale. That’s what I’m blaming it on. Lol. And their not close to being done yet. Hoping for the late season around me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sprytle said:


> That guy must have some huge balls or Insanely Stupid to steal ANYTHING from THIS guy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pampero Firpo is that baby daddy.










Must be a true story.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Jet08 said:


> Mrs. Jet killed her biggest Michigan archery buck this evening. I was able to watch it all unfold from across the field.
> View attachment 593157
> View attachment 593159
> View attachment 593161


Sweet!
Did she celebrate with a nice red or white?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

dewy2232 said:


> Shot a very unique 8 point on state land tonight. Have to love a 10 yard shot after practicing at 50 & 60 yards all summer.


Cool buck!!! Make an awesome euro mount!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

sniper said:


> Windmill construction crews cross crossing through Hillsdale. That’s what I’m blaming it on. Lol. And their not close to being done yet. Hoping for the late season around me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah that could be if your in that area, definitely a lot of action for the wind guys. I hunt south of them, and I’m just not seeing numbers even close to normal. Last year during muzzleloader it was nothing for us to see 30+ deer as a group.... lucky to see a hair this year...?


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Sweet!
> Did she celebrate with a nice red or white?


Nah Big T, she’s a cold beer kinda girl for such occasions.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

No blood, bolt, or dead deer. Assuming that it was a clean miss. I put in a few hours now so I'm calling it a miss. Right at the end of shooting light, so I probably mis-ranged it. 

Managed to also lose a bolt from the quiver this morning so I'm negative two from that shot.  My wallet just loves this sport. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> No blood, bolt, or dead deer. Assuming that it was a clean miss. I put in a few hours now so I'm calling it a miss. Right at the end of shooting light, so I probably mis-ranged it.
> 
> Managed to also lose a bolt from the quiver this morning so I'm negative two from that shot.  My wallet just loves this sport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



You said you heard a loud impact, so it hit something. There is not always blood at the impact site, but was there any hair, tracks from the deer taking off to follow?

Arrows don't make a lot of noise from burying in the ground, it is somewhere.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> No blood, bolt, or dead deer. Assuming that it was a clean miss. I put in a few hours now so I'm calling it a miss. Right at the end of shooting light, so I probably mis-ranged it.
> 
> Managed to also lose a bolt from the quiver this morning so I'm negative two from that shot.  My wallet just loves this sport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



You said you heard a loud impact, so it hit something. There is not always blood at the impact site, but was there any hair, tracks from the deer taking off to follow?

Arrows don't make a lot of noise from burying in the ground, it is somewhere.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Pampero Firpo is that baby daddy.
> 
> View attachment 593325
> 
> ...


Fact


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> No blood, bolt, or dead deer. Assuming that it was a clean miss. I put in a few hours now so I'm calling it a miss. Right at the end of shooting light, so I probably mis-ranged it.
> 
> Managed to also lose a bolt from the quiver this morning so I'm negative two from that shot.  My wallet just loves this sport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You recall the Kel tec vid of a steel plate at 40 yards?
Let's paint the "gong".
Then have the shooter call each shot.
It does not matter if the plate is hit. It matters where the slug went , and that the shooter knows where.
Jerked the trigger? he will likely call the shot at right edge of plate .(IF he is right handed , and that is his prior results known by experience with the weapons.)
If he "peeked" to see if the target swung , he could be high or low. His prior experience shooting should allow him to call it.
And a host of other bobbles can come into play. What matters is he can call the shot, if familiar with the arm; and his own use of it.

I peek. Keeping sights on deer is about the only way for me to control it. Why I raise the sights to do so matters less than if someone else lowers them.
After about three deer in a row hit through back straps behind shoulders with a rifle I figured it out.
When sighted in almost three inches high at a hundred yards , that has to be kept in mind too. But I have forgot....And if I were to add peeking to that, I'd clear a backline.

It's fine to question yourself. It matters more to you and the deer than anyone else.
And that does not just go away after decades of hunting.
Taking YOUR best shot and not an iffy one for you is where you'll succeed the most.
And if that means not taking a shot because you don't have the shot you (you) want ,which is the shot you will make; that's fine too. It don't matter what someone else can make. They're not you. Or facing your target.

You called low.
So where the deer disturbed stuff to launch you have a reference to measure distance to.
Allowing you sighting positions review for the distance.
To confirm your call.
And no ,not all can be called. But if one can't be , we messed up.
Not messing up is the goal.
I still mess up. But have improved calling shots. Sometimes only after review still though….
Unless you are in a firefight or starving or defending your life. Which you are not.
Learn from your own questions. Even if you are the only one able to answer them.
We're not fighting demons or gremlins. Just ourselves.


----------

